# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  طريقة اصلاح عطل المايك سامسونك s4 i9500

## jazouli89

طريقة اصلاح عطل المايك سامسونك s4 i9500
==========================
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  <font size="5"><span style="color: rgb(20, 24, 35); font-family: 'lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 20.7px;">

----------

